# Not so little now



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

My cuties are growing fast, almost at 6 months now so time to post some of my fave pics of them getting this far 

It's been awesome having pets again, they make me so very happy. Even when they manage to jump into the loo or get their heads stuck in a tin of beans...

Here's the first lot of pics with them at 5 months. Indie is a male maine coon and Leela is a female birman.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I was just thinking about your two earlier  they are growing up lovely


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

gorg i love the snap of both of them together and the lighter one has its head on the tilt. very cute.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww they are just adoreable


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: I was just thinking about your two earlier  they are growing up lovely


Hehe they're so fun to have around, never lonely in the house anymore as they follow me everywhere 

More pictures! These are some stunners taken two weeks ago by a friend with his fancy professional HD camera...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lemonpie said:


> Hehe they're so fun to have around, never lonely in the house anymore as they follow me everywhere
> 
> More pictures! These are some stunners taken two weeks ago by a friend with his fancy professional HD camera...


Haha, Leela's doing a puss in boots impression with those big ol' eyes

I've almost forgotten what it feels like to have two kitties romping around the house x


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

In the second set of pics with the one of Leela (second one in) she looks like shes about to cry!!!
Such beautiful cats. Extremely jealous 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrfect  love Indie's ear tips very smart wish Louie was'nt such a scruff  I think he's getting his grown up fur or atleast I hope he is


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

They are such a beautiful pair. You must be really proud!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous. I think Indie would do well on the show bench if that interested you at all.


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Gorgeous. I think Indie would do well on the show bench if that interested you at all.


 Y'know I love the idea of showing but have never done it before... The preperation seems a bit daunting! 
I'm not sure if Indie has the right temperament either, he's a sweetheart but can be randomly skittish at times. But then he doesn't seem to mind travelling or being at the vets...

Ironically Leela has a perfect temperament but isn't show quality with her little blue toe


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Might be worth giving it a try to see. He might be skittish because he's a kitten. If he is calm at the vets he should be fine at a show.

Show prep is quite daunting but it is something that one can take a lot of pride in. Bathing cats sounds scary but if you do it when they are young enough it is manageable & when they come out at the other end you will be so impressed with yourself. A quick shampoo does a lot of difference.


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Might be worth giving it a try to see. He might be skittish because he's a kitten. If he is calm at the vets he should be fine at a show.
> 
> Show prep is quite daunting but it is something that one can take a lot of pride in. Bathing cats sounds scary but if you do it when they are young enough it is manageable & when they come out at the other end you will be so impressed with yourself. A quick shampoo does a lot of difference.


Could be.. he's been calming down and sitting on laps more often lately. I'm sure the neutering will help 

He had his first proper bath two weeks ago and it wasn't too bad if you don't count him grabbing the tap with his front paws and pulling the handle off  Also he really doesn't like me trimming his nails but it gets done in the end. As for brushing, I have to follow him around the house, he keeps getting up, walking a few steps and lying back down... Takes a while but it's fun 

There's a show nearby in August that I've considered, far enough away to give me some time to decide. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

If he's not fond of brushing, it might be worth getting a brush he would like. Do you have a soft baby/cat brush? My cats go crazy when I brush them with one.


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> If he's not fond of brushing, it might be worth getting a brush he would like. Do you have a soft baby/cat brush? My cats go crazy when I brush them with one.


He likes one brush better than the other, but it doesn't get the tangles out! I'll try a soft one though, thanks 

...More pictures!


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Indie is so gorgeous! I totally agree with messyhearts that he'd do well at showing.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

they are real cuties

viv xx


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

lemonpie said:


> Hehe they're so fun to have around, never lonely in the house anymore as they follow me everywhere
> 
> More pictures! These are some stunners taken two weeks ago by a friend with his fancy professional HD camera...


Ahh they are so very pretty. Are they very affectionate?

I wish my cat followed me around, instead she goes wherever I am not. :-(


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous pair they are - little beauties :thumbup: Wish you lots of luck if you do decide to show Indie.


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Minny-Moo said:


> Ahh they are so very pretty. Are they very affectionate?
> 
> I wish my cat followed me around, instead she goes wherever I am not. :-(


...Have you tried bribes? 

One or both is around at any time, unless they decide to play favourites and hang out with my OH.. makes me jealous! 

They're not on my lap that often but they do welcome cuddles, usually Leela will stay on my lap if I put her there 



lymorelynn said:


> What a gorgeous pair they are - little beauties :thumbup: Wish you lots of luck if you do decide to show Indie.


Thanks.. I was just thinking today, he's due to be neutered soon, so how soon after would it be ok for him to be shown? Especially with the long fur having to grow back...


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lemonpie said:


> ...Have you tried bribes?
> 
> One or both is around at any time, unless they decide to play favourites and hang out with my OH.. makes me jealous!
> 
> ...


Very soon. Luckily for the boys they have their testes plucked lol so not as obvious as a spay. I got my boy neutered last week of October last year & he was taken to a show the third week of November. I was worried & said I wouldn't take him if he wasn't okay but he was fine ages before.


----------

